

Unit Testing Your Twilio App Using Python’s Flask and Nose - juanriaza
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2014/03/unit-testing-your-twilio-app-using-pythons-flask-and-nose.html

======
ipedrazas
This is not Unit Test, this is Integration Test... apart from that :) all good

